# Free samples



## Asap11 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm trying to get myself banned.. pm me if interested.. 


*edit* by hick


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Nov 14, 2008)

w.t.f. is eval? evaluation, are u a shrink? u might b the 1 to pull up a sofa cause ur gunna b here awhile...lol


----------



## warzone (Nov 14, 2008)

^^^^^^ what he said


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 14, 2008)

ya I was gona ask too.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

You may want to reread the site rules.

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 14, 2008)

so I'm guessin it's sum kinda pills


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 14, 2008)

jessica rabbit is totally hot !!!! i'll be keeping my eye on your avi..lololol


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 14, 2008)

avon calling ????


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 14, 2008)

haha


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 14, 2008)

ok   ill take a quarterpounder with chesse Please..


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 14, 2008)

maybe he is a cop!


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 14, 2008)

Eval... Huh?


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 14, 2008)

What The Hell Is Eval?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 14, 2008)

hey, can you read palms?  that would be kinda cool.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 14, 2008)

sure thing, bud... I'll come eval 'em for yaz... just post up yer address, and I'll come on over and check out yer evalation for ya :aok:


----------



## andy52 (Nov 15, 2008)

some crazy arse people at times huh?eval sheet.sure meet me at the station,haha


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

i know a little about reading palms, tarot, tea leaves etc I was also given a gorgeous set of handmade runes...crud i have no idea where they are :S

so whats the deal with this dude is he trying to give us drugs or seeds or just getting us all excited for nothing?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 15, 2008)

Asap11 said:
			
		

> I'm trying to get myself banned.. pm me if interested..
> 
> 
> *edit* by hick


 
:rofl:


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 15, 2008)

That's great. I needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

lol thats too funny hick


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

HAPPY SATURDAY    assap11....and thanks 4 the chuckle HICK


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

i think my neighbours across the street can read that 4u! lol


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> so whats the deal with this dude is he trying to give us drugs or seeds or just getting us all excited for nothing?



Sounds like your typical man, Thorn. All excited for nothing.:rofl:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

pcduck you know i'm a lady right?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn remove the sensor on Avater and show him/her..lol


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

why whatever do you mean 4u...show him what.. 

:hubba:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 15, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> pcduck you know i'm a lady right?


Yes Thorn I knew you were a lady:hubba:  I put a picture of you in Neo drives a Geo thread.hahahah



			
				4u2smOke said:
			
		

> Thorn remove the sensor on Avater and show him/her..lol


Yes that would be the quickest way.....:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 15, 2008)

lol ok...please excuse me, i can be a bit slow sometimes


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

pcduck said:
			
		

> Sounds like your typical man, Thorn. All excited for nothing.:rofl:


 


I dont know Im still excited...and still nothing


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 16, 2008)

Funny thread.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 16, 2008)

I just took a sample


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

was it free?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 16, 2008)

I have free ones..in my shed....lol..


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*What the hell

I called him and he tried to charge me 60 an eighth?!?!

LMAO!

P.s. HICK you are the man once again! :rofl:



			
				Asap11 said:
			
		


			I'm trying to get myself banned.. pm me if interested..


edit by hick
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 16, 2008)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> was it free?


 
Of course. I will never pay a dealer again.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

lol doms...sounds like he needs to get the boot!


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 16, 2008)

60 for an eighth you must be out ur mind, speaking of which what draw did i leave mine in???


----------



## Thorn (Nov 16, 2008)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> 60 for an eighth you must be out ur mind, speaking of which what draw did i leave mine in???



your eighth or your mind???


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 16, 2008)

*:yeahthat::huh:*


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 17, 2008)

Couldn't lose my loved MJ definitly my mind. and further more where the He!! is my scissors?  any one got a pair close by they could just hand through the screen right quick. lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 20, 2008)

sorry my friend mine are a bit sticky:rofl:


----------

